# 2010 Outback 250 Rs



## POtjm120

The wife and I have been looking for a new trailer to replace our pop-up and have been limited into towing capacity up until purchasing a 2009 Ford F150 SuperCrew earlier this year. As far as a trailer, we were tossed between a Jayco 26P and the Outback 250RS. Went to the RV show in Rockland NY a couple weeks ago and got to see the Jayco, but no dealer had the Outback with them as no one seems to have one in stock!!! Did get to look at other Outback models and put a refundable deposit on one that is due in early November.

After returning home, called around and got a much better price from Holman RV, 12 hours away. Called Great Outdoors RV near Syracuse and they could come within $300 of Holman's price and 8 hours closer, beating the original dealer by $2500!!! The reason Great Outdoors RV indicated that they couldn't beat Holman's price was the newest production runs of 250RS's are coming out with ELECTRIC Awnings and ELECTRIC Slides. I think the electric slide is standard, but haven't read anything on Outback's website, in the 2010 brochure or here about an electric awning. He put it in writing for me!! Anybody also hear the same thing??

POtjm


----------



## Nathan

Someone reported seeing an electric rear slide OB. As a bigger deal than electric would be self supporting. Very exciting to hear, so please post pictures of each Outback you buy!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I hope Keystone pulls off the electric slide better than these people did: Electric Slide

-CC


----------



## Not Yet

The new brochure will not be out until after the Louisville RV trade show. The electric rear slide is one of the reported changes for the new model year. Also heard the Sydney line is going all Fivers and the wood floors are coming back.


----------



## campin'family

Our search for the electric slide: (sorry it's so long)

Went to Hershey show and decided the 250RS was the one for us. Could have sworn it had an electric slide, but after getting home and looking online and only finding the manual slide we started to wonder if we had made it up!
Got in touch with Holman and Lakeshore, both had units coming soon but when we asked about them, they were not electric either. They did say electric slides would be available by mid to late November. Got quotes from both- Lakeshore was the best deal but 7-8 hrs away, Holman only 4, making it really a wash (although Lakeshore said they would honor the quote for the electric model if we wanted to wait). We decided to see if we could deal with the manual slide and start camping now instead of waiting. Found that our closest dealer RCD showed two on their lot, so we decided to give them a shot and at least see if we could deal with the manual slide (since we hadn't tried it out). We tried one unit and found it rather difficult to manage (as we are fairly short) so we inquired about the electric slide, sales person hadn't heard of it but went in to see if the other unit had, or if we could order it. Came back and said the other unit had it! Honestly - we thought he was pulling our leg, but it did have it, and while they offered to price match Holman on the manual, they made us a deal on electric slide unit that made it worth it to not have to wait until after Thanksgiving to start camping. We picked it up on Saturday.

So yes, some of the new 250RS have electric slides, it does have the wood look floor, but does not have an electric awning. Also someone at the Hershey show said they had heard that the dinettes would have slide out drawers on both sides instead of the one cabinet door, but this unit does not have that(nor did the unit at Hershey).

As for pictures I tried to upload to my gallery but it said it failed - is there a minimum post number to post pictures? I can upload to photobucket or something like that instead.


----------



## campin'family

Gave up on the gallery
Rear slide
















Flooring


----------



## Oregon_Camper

So you have one of the new models that has the rear electric slide?

Are the support arms no longer needed?


----------



## CamperAndy

Electric slide sounds like a really nice upgrade, especially if the support are now not required. As for the awning be thankful you have the manual one, it is far superior to the electric operated one in its operation and use.


----------



## campin'family

Oregon_Camper said:


> So you have one of the new models that has the rear electric slide?
> 
> Are the support arms no longer needed?


 If you mean the external support arms, then no they are no longer needed. The guide rails inside on the ceiling are still there.


----------



## Mike brady

Wonder what supports the slide when it is out? There have been a number of posts on problems with rear slides. Hopefully this new design holds up well.


----------



## Dave_CDN

It looks like they removed the rear pass-thru storage setup and replaced it with a rear facing storage unit. Folding the tire out of the way every time you want to get access to that storage area seems a step back IMO.

I would be very interested in seeing some more pictures of the inside rail slide system set up.

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## thefulminator

Being an Engineer, I would really feel uncomfortable knowing that the supports are gone and there is nothing but air under me in the rear bunk.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Where is the spare tire?


----------



## POtjm120

thefulminator said:


> Being an Engineer, I would really feel uncomfortable knowing that the supports are gone and there is nothing but air under me in the rear bunk.


I wondered the same thing......the Jayco 26P we looked at didn't have supports and I don't believe the Spree 245RKS has them either. Outback was the only one I had seen with them and now they seem to have done away with them!

POtjm120


----------



## thefulminator

I was at Beverly Beach in Oregon last year where there was a trailer (Nomad if I remember correctly) that had the rear slide with no supports. I swear that thing drooped a couple inches at the back end.


----------



## Chabbie1

I would also be a little weary of the slide without supports. Our friends own a 2008 SOB 21rs that does have the electric slide without supports. After the first year there were terrible stress cracks in both lower corners of the bed slide. Now they have a warranty issue and need to take it in for repair. 
Just an FYI


----------



## POtjm120

Well we got the call that the first 250RS was in! Called back a few days later to schedule an appointment to see it and was told they sold it to someone else! Thought that was kind of interesting as they took a deposit and wrote a contract that said "right of first refusal". Apparently the salesman no longer works there (had nothing to do with this), which is fine as at the Rockland RV show the salesman quoted us one price and then the sales manager wrote the contract price about $2000 higher, claiming the other person was new and quoted the wrong price. Never realized how "cutthroat" the RV sales business is in a recession like this.


----------



## POtjm120

We contacted the dealer to check on the status of our 250RS which had been predicted to arrive at the end of January. The DW has been looking forward to picking it up in the near future, despite the prediction of up to 12" of snow today! According to the salesperson, Keystone had shut the plant down for a period of time dealing the order by 4 to 8 weeks! Shouldn't have to worry about the snow then!

The salesperson said that Keystone does this occasionally, without warning, pushing the dealership's orders back. Our 250RS is one of the first on the list "owed" to Camping World in Fulton, NY. I happened to google "Keystone RV shutdown" and I see they shut down a plant for a day in April 2009 to drug test employees.......25% failed and were fired on the spot!! Appears they had a plan in place to back fill with temporary employees, but wonder if this might have something to do with Gilligan's quality control issues.........


----------



## SaveFerris

POtjm120 said:


> We contacted the dealer to check on the status of our 250RS which had been predicted to arrive at the end of January. The DW has been looking forward to picking it up in the near future, despite the prediction of up to 12" of snow today! According to the salesperson, Keystone had shut the plant down for a period of time dealing the order by 4 to 8 weeks! Shouldn't have to worry about the snow then!
> 
> The salesperson said that Keystone does this occasionally, without warning, pushing the dealership's orders back. Our 250RS is one of the first on the list "owed" to Camping World in Fulton, NY. I happened to google "Keystone RV shutdown" and I see they shut down a plant for a day in April 2009 to drug test employees.......25% failed and were fired on the spot!! Appears they had a plan in place to back fill with temporary employees, but wonder if this might have something to do with Gilligan's quality control issues.........


Quit hording all the snow, will ya?


















And on the drug testing, isn't that kind of a glass-half-empty issue? Look on the bright side: 75% of the workers were not using illicit drugs. That's pretty good in some parts of the country.


----------



## SaveFerris

Chabbie1 said:


> I would also be a little weary of the slide without supports. Our friends own a 2008 SOB 21rs that does have the electric slide without supports. After the first year there were terrible stress cracks in both lower corners of the bed slide. Now they have a warranty issue and need to take it in for repair.
> Just an FYI


It would be interesting to see a cutaway section of the rear slide so you could see what is supporting it without the support rods below. Anyone seen anything like this? Or pictures from the factory before the cladding is installed?


----------



## LTCMontana

I'll be picking mine up this weekend. Didn't realize there were so few out there.

I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## GO WEST

I had a question about the strength of the slide out without the supports and this is an excerpt of an e-mail from Holman RV in Ohio:

Warranty attached. Spoke to my rep today, it holds more weight with the new system... 1200lbs while in or out it will hold. The rear slide was reengineered. No worries









Jamie Holmberg

Internet Sales Manager

Holman Motors, Inc.


----------



## POtjm120

GO WEST said:


> I had a question about the strength of the slide out without the supports and this is an excerpt of an e-mail from Holman RV in Ohio:
> 
> Warranty attached. Spoke to my rep today, it holds more weight with the new system... 1200lbs while in or out it will hold. The rear slide was reengineered. No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Holmberg
> 
> Internet Sales Manager
> 
> Holman Motors, Inc.


I'm glad to hear that! I hope that it is written out in the 2010 manual......warranty....or someplace other than an email from the dealer. My concern would be that if there were problems, Keystone would have the ability to deny warranty claims if it is not specificaly written that you could put that much weight with the slide in. I can see the email from Keystone already ".......we regret to inform you that your warranty claim has been denied.....you have been misinformed......in no place does it specifically state......"


----------



## Lmbevard

Interesting to hear all about the changes happening to our beloved Outbacks. Saw a new one last weekend and it did not look like an Outback! Very little white left and the lay out is more like everyone elses. What attracted us was the white cabinets and wide open spaces making it look a lot bigger than it was. But, also noticed all the upgraded things in the RV, making it worth the extra cost. I didn't get to look really closely because of everyone else wanting to look, but did look like cabinets and fixtures were of higher quality. I know a lot of the outside parts are upgraded. Only problem with me is that we really need to start looking for a true 4 season camper with double instulation and double pane windows, something that cost 2X what the Outback cost. Good luck with the new camper.


----------

